

Oracle v. Google - Stipulation on Copyright Damages Approved - koenigdavidmj
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2012051614065553

======
stanleydrew
I assume there will be a description of what this means in layman's terms
forthcoming on groklaw. But until then can someone here explain? grellas?

~~~
dminor
If the judge rules that APIs are copyrightable, then a new jury will be
necessary, so they will decide the damages on the non-API infringement which
has already been found. If he rules that APIs are NOT copyrightable, then he
will decide the statutory damages for the non-API infringement, rather than
bothering with a jury. Statutory damages are limited.

There are basically two things to watch for at this point:

\- the jury's verdict on patents (currently deliberating)

\- the judge's ruling on API copyrightability (probably a week or two out).

